# Question regarding starting as a Ranger



## Some Guy (Apr 20, 2017)

So, I'll start this off with the archetypal "I hope I'm posting in the right area," thing, but this question would pretty much be for anyone who knows, so hopefully this is alright

Will I have any opportunities to volunteer for Rangers without an option 40 contract? 

Going through the enlistment process, I didn't really know how the reservation system worked, so I had my MOS reserved, but apparently asked about airborne and option 40 too late. So, I couldn't get those on it when I went to MEPS, because it wasn't on the MOS reservation paperwork.

I'm aware there will most likely still be opportunities to volunteer for airborne in AIT, but will there be any chance to volunteer for Rangers without the option 40? Or will I just have to hope I can somehow get myself transferred in, which I hear is infamously difficult to do


----------



## jackmick (Apr 20, 2017)

These threads might be of some help to you: 
Getting into Regiment without Option 40

Signing up for RASP at Airborne School/AIT

There is a dedicated Ranger forum section where more people with answers will probably see your question.


----------



## jackmick (Apr 20, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Hey Marine -
> 
> Hopefully someone will come by and answer your question, but one of the major benefits of this site is its search function.  I went to the main forum screen and put "_getting into RASP without Option 40_" in the search bar and came up with these threads, some fairly recent and commented on by Rangers.
> 
> ...



These threads should also answer your question.


----------



## Some Guy (Apr 21, 2017)

Alright, thanks


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 16, 2017)

[
MOD Hat On:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 16, 2017)

jackmick said:


> These threads should also answer your question.




@jackmick 
You quoted me from a completely different thread that had zero to do with this one. I would appreciate you not doing that.


----------

